# Wether or leave intact as buck?



## HaloKboers (Jan 18, 2013)

At the sale barns, does a wether bring as much as a buck? Trying to decide if I want to wether my bucklings or not? Some ethnic groups don't want the goats wethered??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are right. Most ethnic cultures prefer intact.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

If you are aiming for a certain ethnic group or holiday then leave them intact but if you are just selling for the general meat market I suggest you wether them. At auctions meat buyers who buy wethers usually won't buy a buck but buyers who buy intact males usually will buy wethers if there aren't enough good bucks. Many people believe that bucks have a stronger 'goaty' flavored meat and that wethers have a more mild flavor. I have never actually had buck so I can't vouch for or against this.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

It doesn't seem to matter at ours. We have tried both ways. Infact I now someone who was tryign to keep them intact and he kept getting people wanting to buy them as wethers. So he said for know on they were all getting wethered. We are on the East Coast. I am sure it matters regionally and what ethnic groups you are near.


----------

